# '14 Cruze Diesel Tuner



## pdpaiste (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey Cruzers,

Since I finally started learning about the EPA's crackdown on diesel emissions systems deletions, I was wondering if any of you have a tuner for sale that you'd be willing to part with.
And before some of you flame me, the only reason I'm considering deleting the car is because the only big problems I've had with this car are all related to emissions equipment breaking down. And one of those times, I was stranded 400 miles from home in another city.

PM me if you're interested.
Thanks


----------



## Cudrowjr (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm in the same boat as you....but from my understanding all those tuners are VIN specific. So they can only be used for one vehicle. If you find out otherwise let me know. If I cant delete in the next month or 2 I'll have a cruze with 75k miles for sale if anyone is interested. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## pdpaiste (Jun 27, 2016)

It actually looks like you're right. Friend just sent me this link and it appears that this is a pretty common practice. There's some really good prices on Bolts right now. I think I might be looking into one.






discounttuners.com -&nbspdiscounttuners Resources and Information.


discounttuners.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, discounttuners.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!



discounttuners.com


----------



## Rebob0510 (Jun 16, 2019)

Ive got the tuner from when I deleted my car, its the fleece tune/delete. I was under the understanding that once you load the tune you cant use it again


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

locked to vin, otherwise we'd all pirate them


----------



## solerjump (Jan 29, 2020)

My car is going overseas. Looking to buy a tuner or complete kit. 

Thanks


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

Good luck my friend.


----------

